# Granuloma Annulare



## Cyngbaeld

Does anybody know of anything that actually works to clear this up? Dermatologist was no help at all. Daughter has had it off and on for several yrs and it looks worse than ever. Apparently not itchy, just looks awful. People think she has ringworm, which it is not. Dermatologist verified it is not fungal.


----------



## Wylie Kyote

Hi. According to my medical book there is no known cure or what causes an outbreak. The itching can be relieved with cortisone cream or with prednisone tablets. It is generally accepted by the medical profession that granuloma annulare goes away on its own after 1 or 2 years.

Wylie


----------



## granite-ridge

I have had g.a. for 4 years now. It clears up in one spot (leaving some scarring behind) and moves to another. I treated it with tea tree oil for a couple of months one time and thought it was working when it cleared. But then it showed up on a different finger and then eventually cleared there on it's own, so now I don't know if the tea tree oil helped or not. I might try it again, since I doubt it could hurt, and if so, will let you know how it goes. I've been on the lookout for an alternative treatment, but have yet to find anything.

As an aside, I know exactly when and where my outbreak first occurred. We were getting ready for a 3 week trip and I was rushing to get my spring veggies potted up before we left. In my haste, I ended up covered in a wet, mucky, potting soil/composted cow manure mixture with no gloves. I scraped my right leg and banged my left middle finger knuckle during the course of the day and got mud in both. During my trip, I got an outbreak on my leg and hand in the exact spots where the skin had broken and healed. The spots rattled around on my legs for a few years and then cleared (for good I hope). I still have spots moving around on my left hand. No itching, just ugly and annoying.

I am very interested to see if anyone has any suggestions. I would love to make this go away!


----------



## mekasmom

I would try frankincense essential oil directly on it. Get a good quality oil and rub in a couple of drops, or a few more, at least once a day. Frankincense does wonders for skin issues, but a really high quality oil is expensive.
The only alternative treatments I can find for it on the web are usually ultraviolet light. But, personally, I would try the frankincense. I have seen it do miraculous things on many types of skin lesions.

Usually, you see vast improvement with just a few applications for skin issues, so if you don't see any change within a week or two, then it probably won't work. But it is what I would personally try first.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Thanks, do you have a good source for it?
We've tried steroid cream to no avail. I'm not willing to use it again. She's had this a number of yrs now. It just suddenly looks a lot worse and I don't know why except that she has also started reacting to corn and gluten fed the egg laying birds. I already had to take it out of the dairy goats' diet for her as she was reacting to the milk.

BTW, she is 27, but profoundly retarded so can't tell me what other problems she may be experiencing.


----------



## mekasmom

Young Living is the brand of oils I like best. But they are expensive compared to others. If you can find a dealer living near your area, you may be able to get it at cost which is 25% lower. They may still add shipping and a bit on it, but you might still get it cheaper than buying it directly from the company.
http://www.youngliving.com/essential-oils/Frankincense


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Thanks.


----------



## Paumon

I've had occasional flare ups of GA over the past 50 years, most commonly for me it happens in the late spring to early summer. What works for me to get rid of it is an ointment I make up from oils pressed from nuts or seeds that have high phytosterol content. There is a list of food plants high in phytosterols at this link: http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/cholesterol-low.php


----------

